# Fischfrikadellen



## Matthias_R (12. November 2015)

Man kann häufig darüber lesen, ich hab letztens welche gegessen, und es war lecker. Würde ggf auch mal feedern gehen, um Frikadellen zu machen.
Braucht man eigentlich zwingend einen Fleischwolf, oder geht auch eine Moulinette o.Ä?


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Es soll ja Leute geben, die mögen undefinierbare Fleischmassen
a`la Konsumboulette, sicher kann man die Moulinette dazu verwenden, aber nicht für die gesamte Fleischmenge.
Ich finde, so eine Fischboulette lebt auch von Fischstücken darin und nicht nur aus Püree, Eiern und Semmeln.
Bei mir wird gewolft und zusätzlich Fisch mit dem Messer gehackt, macht zwar mehr Arbeit, das Ergebnis ist aus meiner Sicht optimaler.
Was Du aber unbedingt berücksichtigen solltest, mit der Moulinette erzeugst Du soviel Wärme, das das Eiweiss im Fleisch schnell gerinnt, insofern mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, die Wurstmacher wissen, was ich meine.

*War aber schon einmal Thema und unser Thomas hat da sogar ein Video eingestellt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306989
* 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Franky (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

So ein "Häcksler" geht auch. Damit wird ja eher eine feine "Farce" hergestellt. Nur musst Du dabei sehr vorsichtig sein und die Fischstücke "anfrosten", damit das Eiweiss nicht durch die hohe Temperatur gerinnt.
Tom hat das mal in einem Video vorgemacht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWv86xfBAE

Edit:
Revilo war schneller  Mein Youtube hat nicht laden wollen


----------



## exstralsunder (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

ich weiß nicht, warum Ihr Eure Fische immer zu Brei verarbeiten wollt.?! Fleischwolf nehme ich nur, wenn ich Fischbratwurst machen möchte. 
Vom Fisch soll man ja noch was sehen und schmecken...
Ich schneide die Filetstücke in kleine Würfel.
Diese Würfel sollten nicht größer als 1x1 cm sein.
Praktischer Weise nehme ich immer die Fishburger Mischung, welche einfach hinzugegeben wird:







Danach knetet man die Mischung zusammen mit dem Fisch zu einer zähen Masse. Wer mag, kann jetzt hier noch Zwiebel oder auch ein Eiggelb hinzugeben. Aber auch ohne schmeckts ganz lecker!







Da aber Fisch allein ziemlich langweilig ist und die Masse eh noch ca. 10 Minuten ziehen sollte, kann man in der Zwischenzeit ein paar Bratkartoffeln ansetzen.
Ich nehme aus Überzeugung immer frische rohe Kartoffelscheiben.​ ​ 



Während man(n) fleißig am wenden der Kartoffeln ist, formt man schon mal ein paar Frikadellen.

Ab damit in die Pfanne:






Nachdem die Bratkartoffeln noch mit Zwiebel und Speck gewürzt wurden, wartet man bei Frikadelle und Bratkartoffel auf die entsprechende Bräune´. Jetzt kann man alles schön auf den Teller drapieren und seiner/seinem Liebsten kredenzen..:








Wer mag, kann dazu Cocktailsoße oder Remoulade reichen.
Ein kühles, leckeres Bier dazu und alles ist perfekt.
Bon Appetit


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Wenn in der Moulinette, dann das Fischfleisch vorher möglichst klein mit dem Messer würfeln und auf einem mit Backpapier belegten Blech anfrieren. Dann bekommt man das beste Ergebnis. Stoßweise in der Moulinette zerkleinern. Triggerhappyness gibt Püree.


----------



## GeorgeB (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



> Praktischer Weise nehme ich immer die Fishburger Mischung, welche einfach hinzugegeben wird



Hol mich mal kurz vom Schlauch. Meinst du eine bestimmte fertige?


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

sowas z.B. http://matjes-hering.de/26-fischburger-80-gramm.html

brauch ich nich, mag ich nich, will ich nich

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Boulett-o-Fix... hurra ich kann kochen. Auf die Tüte, fertig, los! :vik:


----------



## Franky (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Sorry, aber was ist gegen eine gute Gewürzmischung einzuwenden? Ob ich die einzelnen Kräuter und Konsorten einzeln einwerfe oder sich schon jemand die "Mühe" gemacht hat, die zusammenzumixen, kommt ziemlich auf's gleiche raus.Lediglich die "Kartoffelflocken" stören ein wenig!
Hat mit Tütenfraß nix zu tun... Oder mixt ihr auch Eure Currys selbst?


----------



## exstralsunder (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

kann ja jeder machen wie er möchte. Der eine zermatscht seine Fische im Thermomix und ist glücklich - der andere filetiert seine Fische. Der eine nimmt eine Fertigmischung, der andere sammelt sich sämtliche Zutaten im Supermarkt zusammen und freut sich über Kartoffelflocken, Paniermehl und sonstigen Gewürze, welche dann ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr benutzt werden.
Fertigmischungen (egal ob Maggi, Knorr oder was weiß ich) sind gerade im Urlaub oder auf dem Campingplatz ideal. Gerade dann zählt jedes Gramm Gepäck. Und ja: das was in der Mischung drin ist, würde ich zu Hause genau so rein tun. Was ist gegen Kartoffelflocken, Mehl, Salz und Gewürzen einzuwenden?
Und stellt Euch vor: es gibt durchaus Menschen, die können nicht kochen. Die knallen 200 Gramm Paniermehl und eine Zwiebel auf ein Kilo Fisch und bauen wunderbare Bremsklötzer auf die "Brembo" stolz wäre.


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Hast Du schon mal mitwirklich frischen Kräutern gekocht, wenn ja, dann weißt Du was wir meinen .
getrocknete Petersilie schmeckt wie Heu ....
selbst bei Salz gibt es enorme Unterschiede, wenn Du eine 
Boulette mit weniger Salz im Brät herstellst und dann mit 
Meersalz after the Pan nachwürzt .... 
und frischer Chilli ist auch ganz anders in der Würzung als trockner
und ich möchte schon wissen, was da alles drin ist und woher es kommt, geht dabei nicht um die Gewürze als solches, sondern um 
die Nebenwirkungen
und ja, ich mach mein Curry selbst, allerdings aus den getrockneten Saaten und die bekomme ich bei meinem Lieblingsinder und mein Curry kommt aus der Mühle
Mein Gewürzregal ist seeeehr klein, der Rest ist frisch 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Haste recht, Franky

Ich achte eigentlich nur, ob in den Mischungen irgendwelcher Kram wie Glutamat oder sonstwas drin ist, was eben nicht irgendwo gewachsen ist.
Für experimentierfreudige Fischköche empfehle ich die Gewürzstände auf den Wochenmärkten. Da findet man Mischungen, die einfach genial schmecken (und natürlich auch welche, wo man sich hinterher ärgert, oder won man lange suchen muss, zu was die eigentlich schmecken)


----------



## Honeyball (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Klar, frische Kräuter sind immer das Beste, aber man hat halt eben nicht immer alles vorrätig.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

In den meisten Mixturen ist mir einfach zu viel E sonstnochwas drinnen. Klar, vermeiden kann man das nicht wirklich. Aber doch wenigstens einigermaßen gering halten.


----------



## exstralsunder (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Haste recht, Franky
> 
> Ich achte eigentlich nur, ob in den Mischungen irgendwelcher Kram wie Glutamat oder sonstwas drin ist, was eben nicht irgendwo gewachsen ist.



Muss man differenziert sehen. Pauschal würde ich Glutamat und "E" Gedöns nicht verurteilen. Beides kann durchaus sinnvoll sein. Wenn Lebensmittel haltbar gemacht werden müssen....und das fängt bei Wurst an, muss dort ein Konservierungsstoff rein.
Der Kaviar im Schraubglas ist nicht ohne Grund so lange haltbar. 
Glutamat hingegen verstärkt den Geschmack. Mit Glutamat reduziert man den Salzgehalt in Speisen...was nicht nur für Bluthochdruckgeschädigte sinnvoll ist.  Ich halte von diesen unsäglichen Glutamat und Chinasyndrom- Diskussionen gar nichts. Ist ähnlich wie C&R.
Fakt ist: die Chinesen sind eine uralte Kultur und verwenden schon immer Glutamat. Glutamat kommt auch ganz natürlich in Tomate, *ALLEN* Milcherzeugnissen und sogar Hochkonzentriert in der Muttermilch vor. Letztendlich ist E621 ein zugelassener Lebensmittelzusatzstoff.




Honeyball schrieb:


> Klar, frische Kräuter sind immer das Beste, aber man hat halt eben nicht immer alles vorrätig.



sehe ich genau so. 
Wer nimmt schon zum Norwegenurlaub seine Kräutermischung vom Fensterbrett mit?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

sehe ich genau so. 
Wer nimmt schon zum Norwegenurlaub seine Kräutermischung vom Fensterbrett mit?[/QUOTE]


 Aber auch in Norwegen gibt es Geschäfte.:m


----------



## Isarfischerin (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Ich mag auch keine Fischmatsche als Pflanzerl. 

Kleine Würfelchen (gewiegt oder geschnitten) sind ganz sicher das eleganteste, was man hier hernehmen kann. Ist aber nur bei von Natur aus grätenfreien - oder extrem sorgfältig entgräteten Filets machbar - meine Meinung jedenfalls.

Aber auch Weißfische kommen bei mir nur einmal durch die kleine Scheibe vom Wolf. Der dreht sich ziemlich langsam, da erwärmt sich nix.

Nur bei Farcen wirds schwierig, da muß man mit Hochgeschwindigkeit ran. Ich wolfe das eiskalte Filet erst einmal und fülle die Masse dann in eine in Eiswürfeln liegende Metallschüssel um. Dort wird sie dann mit dem ESGE weiter zerkleinert, wobei ich immer versuche, möglichst kurz nur an einer Stelle zu bleiben. Naja, ist nicht die perfekte Lösung, kommt aber schon einigermaßen nahe.

Würzmischungen mag ich allerdings auch nicht. Nicht, weil die nicht schmecken würden, da gibt es welche, die wirklich nicht schlecht sind.

Nein, eher, weil ich auch die Fischpflanzerl immer im Kontext würze. Wenn die mit Kartoffelsalat als rustikale Atzung serviert werden sollen, dann würze ich natürlich auch völlig anders, als wenn ich sie z.B. mit Vanillebutter auf einem eleganten Gemüsepüree servieren möchte.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## kalfater (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Schöner Beitrag, exstralsunder. Tolle Bilder mit perfekt gebratenen Buletten! Danke!


----------



## exstralsunder (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> I
> 
> Kleine Würfelchen (gewiegt oder geschnitten) sind ganz sicher das eleganteste, was man hier hernehmen kann. Ist aber nur bei von Natur aus grätenfreien - oder extrem sorgfältig entgräteten Filets machbar - meine Meinung jedenfalls.



ich hatte in diesem Fall Wittling und Dorsch genommen. Die lassen sich recht einfach filetieren.
Ansonsten geb ich Dir Recht. Der Fisch muss zur Beilage passen. 
In diesem Fall zu Bratkartoffeln...war genau richtig.
Zur Vanillebutter auf Kartoffelpü wär's wahrscheinlich ein geschmackliches Fiasko geworden.



kalfater schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag, exstralsunder. Tolle Bilder mit perfekt gebratenen Buletten! Danke!



gern Geschehen. Wollte damit nur mal eine andere Alternative zum Fleischwolf/Moulinette/Thermomix ;-)  aufzeigen.


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Die Boulettenbilder sind ja auch Klasse, da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
Es geht bei mir aber nicht um das Natriumglutamat oder um Geschmacksverstärker und dass es bei den Chinesen um Glutamat geht, wissen die auch erst seit frühestens 1908.
Und hochwertiger Kaviar wird mit Salz konserviert.
Auch wenn Zusatzstoffe mit dem Lebensmittelrecht einhergehen, deshalb sind sie noch lange nicht gesund, Stichwort z.B. Aspartam als Süssungsmittel = falsch dosiert, tödlich

Es geht mir dabei eher um die Giftstoffe aus unkontrolliertem Anbau, Schimmelpilze durch falsche Lagerung usw.

Viele Konservierungsmöglichkeiten sind halt nur nicht industriell zu gebrauchen, weil teuer und zu lange den Produktionsprozess aufhaltend.

Das muss jeder für sich selbst definieren, für mich sind die frischen Lebensmittel einfach zu hochwertig ( Grundeinstellung meinerseits) als dass ich dann noch unnötig industriell produzierte Erzeugnisse dazugebe.

Insofern nix für ungut, jeder nach seiner Facon.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Franky (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*


Meine Gewürze und Mischungen kaufe ich in der Regel von hier:
http://www.bremer-gewuerzhandel.de/
Das Zeug schmeckt und ist durchaus als "hochwertig" anzusehen. Reingefallen bin ich schon mal "aufm Markt" - das Zeug war "drübber", wie man zu sagen pflegt. Mein Namensvetter hat hier in FFM und Umgebung auch noch recht anständiges "Zeugs" im Angebot.
Gewusst woher und vertrauen in das, was drin ist - und alles ist gut. Pauschal alles "fertige" zu verurteilen ist sicher nicht richtig.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch, Chili und vielleicht ein Stäuberl Thymian. Mehr brauchts für Fischpflanzerl nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir. Alles relativ sparsam, denn irgendwie will ich ja noch den Fisch im Pflanzerl schmecken.


----------



## Isarfischerin (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur mal eine andere Alternative zum Fleischwolf/Moulinette/Thermomix ;-)  aufzeigen.



Sehr schöne Alternative! 

Sagte ich schon, daß ich Fischpflanzerl liebe! Da gibts so viel Variationen. Man kann gerösteten Mohn oder Haselnüsse unter das Brät mischen oder statt Salz feinstgewürfelte Salzzitrone verwenden (schmeckt sensationell übrigens). Klein und fein mit Sauerrahm oder Creme double gepimpt oder groß und mächtig mit gekochter Kartoffel statt der üblichen Semmel zum Binden. Mit oder ohne Kräuter, mit winzigen Stückchen Sardellenfilet pikantiert, erst leicht angeräuchert und danach gebraten (Hirnhammer!): Egal, ich liiiiiiiebe Fischpflanzerl!

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Vielleichtmal nen Tipp von mir in Richtung säuern und salzen:
Ich habe für mich ein Gewürz entdeckt, welches beide Eigenschaten hat:   Sumak, gibt es in De in 2 verschiedenen 
Varianten  fein gemahlen, ist aber nicht gut und grob geschält.
Zwar deutlich teurer aber auch um Längen besser.
Hab ich mal auf Sizilien kennengelernt, kommt aber hauptsächlich aus dem orientalischen Raum.
Selbst die amerikanischen Ureinwohner kannten es schon, weil es auch dort vorkommt.
Passt auch hervorragend zu Fleischgerichten .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kay63 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Interessantes Thema! Für mich insofern, da ich mich schon auf die nächste Hornhechtsaison freue. Habt Ihr schon mal versucht, Hornibuletten, -pflanzerl oder wie auch immer man dazu sagt, herzustellen? Werden die dann grün wegen der Gräten?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Fleisch ein wenig trocken ist und das man vielleicht mit anderem Fisch bzw. Fleisch mischen muss, mal ganz vom Würzen abgesehen.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Mahlzeit,
gott jetzt hab ich Kohlampf =)
Was sind den eure einheimischen lieblingsfische für Fischfrikadellen?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## warenandi (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> gott jetzt hab ich Kohlampf =)
> Was sind den eure einheimischen lieblingsfische für Fischfrikadellen?
> 
> ...



Lieblingsfische.....
Mmhhhhhh, habe ich keine dafür. Aber, es gibt ja jede Menge Beifang beim Karpfenangeln z.b.! Bei mir zumindest. Bin da auch durchaus dankbar. Da kommen dann Fische wie Brassen, Rotfedern oder auch Plötzen für Frikadellen in Frage.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Welche Fische sind besonders gut geeignet?
Brassen 
Plötzen

Karpfen? schmeckt der kleingehackt und wieder in Form gebracht?


----------



## Carphunter-SL (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Karpfen? schmeckt der kleingehackt und wieder in Form gebracht?[/QUOTE]

Geräuchert soll er sehr gut sein |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Angler9999 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Karpfen? schmeckt der kleingehackt und wieder in Form gebracht?



Geräuchert soll er sehr gut sein |kopfkrat:m[/QUOTE]

Ich dachte so'n Karpfen wären so 50-100 Häufchen. 
Geil, jetzt sieht man die Hunters vor ihrem Bivi nach ihrem Foto Buletten kneten......


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Am besten sind ja beim Karpfen die Nierchen 

Nee Spass beiseite, wenn Du Karpfen einarbeiten möchtest, sollte der Anteil nicht zu hoch sein, ist doch relativ labbriges Fleisch und der Fettanteil unter der Haut ist auch deutlich höher, als bei Weißfischen

Schön ist auch eine Kombination aus Meeresfischen und Süsswasserfischen, hab mal welche Dorsch und Seelachs veredelt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Isarfischerin (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Vielleichtmal nen Tipp von mir in Richtung säuern und salzen:
> Ich habe für mich ein Gewürz entdeckt, welches beide Eigenschaten hat:   Sumak,



Sumak? Super Idee, bin ich bisher noch nicht drauf gekommen, aber da weiß ich schon ohne es ausprobiert zu haben, daß das prima schmecken wird!

Werd mir gleich fürs nächste mal was damit ausdenken.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Angler9999 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Am besten sind ja beim Karpfen die Nierchen
> 
> Nee Spass beiseite, wenn Du Karpfen einarbeiten möchtest, sollte der Anteil nicht zu hoch sein, ist doch relativ labbriges Fleisch und der Fettanteil unter der Haut ist auch deutlich höher, als bei Weißfischen
> 
> ...



Ok also doch wieder CR. 
Dorsch ... ja klar und Seelachs ist ja wieder im Kommen.....
Ich bleib erstmal bei unseren Brassen, die sind idR 40-60cm groß.


----------



## exstralsunder (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema! Für mich insofern, da ich mich schon auf die nächste Hornhechtsaison freue. Habt Ihr schon mal versucht, Hornibuletten, -pflanzerl oder wie auch immer man dazu sagt, herzustellen? Werden die dann grün wegen der Gräten?
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Fleisch ein wenig trocken ist und das man vielleicht mit anderem Fisch bzw. Fleisch mischen muss, mal ganz vom Würzen abgesehen.


 

 nee ach was. Der Horni ist nicht trocken. Sein denn, man brät ihn ne halbe Stunde. Selbst Fischbouletten schmecken absolut lecker. Das Problem ist, dass viele Angler zwar den Drill schätzen...sich aber vor dem Filetieren scheuen.
 Gab hier im Forum mal einen guten Bericht dazu (_der Hornhechtfiletierer_)
 Dennoch hier mal ein Tipp von meinen "Vorfahren":
 Da der Hornhecht ein Massenfisch ist, sind Fänge von 20-50 Stück am Tag durchaus möglich.  Das Rippenfleisch kann man getrost vergessen-> zu viel Gräten. Man macht also einen Schnitt entlang der Seitenlinie und einen entlang der Rückenflosse.
 Man erhält dann 2 dünne Filets. Und jetzt kommt der Tipp: man nimmt jeweils 3 Filetstücke und flechtet diese zu einem "Zopf". Diese werden entsprechend gewürzt und dann gebraten. Manchmal ist das Einfache ganz nah!
 Von Rest des Schwanzens kann man dann immer noch die von Manuel beschriebene Hornhechtsülze machen.



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Alternative!
> 
> ..... Man kann gerösteten Mohn oder Haselnüsse unter das Brät mischen oder statt Salz feinstgewürfelte Salzzitrone verwenden (schmeckt sensationell übrigens). Klein und fein mit Sauerrahm oder Creme double gepimpt ......


 
 Betrachte dich als von mir "Abgemahnt".
 In meinem Kopf kreiseln wilde Gedanken und der Sabber läuft mir auf die Tastatur. Wer macht das jetzt weg?


----------



## Isarfischerin (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

... und ich hatte schon gefürchtet, ich würde es nie zu einer Boardferkelnominierung bringen....

Es grinst sehr breit die Isarfischerin


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ok also doch wieder CR.
> Dorsch ... ja klar und Seelachs ist ja wieder im Kommen.....
> Ich bleib erstmal bei unseren Brassen, die sind idR 40-60cm groß.



CR kann man auch mit Catch und Räuchern interpretieren :q
1-2 x im Jahr Karpfen in Biersoße reicht mir völlig und dann auch nur Fische in Küchengröße ( max. 6-7 pfd.), der Rest fällt mit immer aus der Hand

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## chester (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Franky schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was ist gegen eine gute Gewürzmischung einzuwenden? Ob ich die einzelnen Kräuter und Konsorten einzeln einwerfe oder sich schon jemand die "Mühe" gemacht hat, die zusammenzumixen, kommt ziemlich auf's gleiche raus.Lediglich die "Kartoffelflocken" stören ein wenig!
> Hat mit Tütenfraß nix zu tun... Oder mixt ihr auch Eure Currys selbst?



Ja wenn sie denn gut ist. Und selbst dann gibt der Tütenmischer immer noch die Zusammensetzung vor. Das will ich als Koch selber bestimmen. Ich plädiere dafür immer nur 1-2 Grundkomponenten zu nehmen. Wer kann schon Rosmarin/Thymian/Salbei/ORegano in Mischung wirklich gut voneinander trennen. Irgendwann schmeckt alles "grün".

Wenn schon Mischungen, dann wirklich Gute. Der Bremer-Gewürzhandel ist da ganz ok, aber eher auch Richtung Wochenmarkt-Stand. Die Referenz is da sicherlich Ingo Holland. 
Und ja, auch jeden Cent wert. Wer sich mal die Mühe macht beispielsweise ein Ras-el-Hanout oder ein Kräuter der Provence von ihm und von so einem Markthändler zu vergleichen, der wird völlig neue Welten entdecken.

Für Interessierte: Vilgis Weiß und "Wasser" sind für Fisch ganz hervorragend. 

Zum Thema Frikadellen:

Ich nehme ein scharfes (!) Messer und würfel das Fischfleisch von Hand sehr fein. Kantenlänge so 5-7 mm. Das reicht mir. Dazu ein in Milch eingeweichtes altes Brötchen, das lockert auf. Dann Ei zur Bindung. Gut sind auch sehr stark angebratene Pilzwürfelchen oder ca 10 Gew% ausgelassener geräucherter Speck. 
Als Würzung finde ich Fenchelsaat gut, zusammen mit Zitronenschale und etwas Piment d' Esplette. Dann aber ohne Speck. 

Wenn der Fisch durch die Mulinette geht, dann mit Sahne und dann wird daraus ne Farce. Die dann mit nem Spachtel durch ein Haarsieb streichen. Die gewürzt mit einer Art Bernaise Ansatz (aromatisierter und einreduzierter Wein/Noilly Prat) und dann als Klößchen als Einlage in eine Fisch-Consommé :l


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Am besten sind ja beim Karpfen die Nierchen
> 
> Nee Spass beiseite, wenn Du Karpfen einarbeiten möchtest, sollte der Anteil nicht zu hoch sein, ist doch relativ labbriges Fleisch und der Fettanteil unter der Haut ist auch deutlich höher, als bei Weißfischen
> 
> ...



Ich kombiniere auch immer und nehme Meerforelle und Brasse ist unheimlich lecker !#6


----------



## chester (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ich kombiniere auch immer und nehme Meerforelle und Brasse ist unheimlich lecker !#6




Meerforelle in die Frikadelle?  |bigeyes

Dieses Fischfleisch hat doch so eine gnadelos gute Textur und wenig Gräten. Da ist die Frikadelle doch wirklich nicht das richtige.  Die kann viel mehr. VIEL mehr.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Es soll ja auch Köche geben, die aus Fleisch vom Koberind Burger machen. Schlecht sind die bestimmt auch nicht. Die Burger und die Köche.


----------



## chester (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Soll es geben, ich bezweifel aber, dass da dann ganze Prime cuts rein wandern. Eher Abschnitte. Und um die gehts beim Wagyu nich.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Macht ja auch nichts. Wollte ja nur damit sagen, dass an besten Zutaten und Grundstoffen noch kein Gericht zu Grunde gegangen ist. #h


----------



## chester (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Natürlich nicht. Jeder wie er will. Soll auch Leute geben, die saufen zacapa zentenario mit cola.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Das ist dreist. Da macht man sich doch lecker Grogg draus! :q:q:q


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



chester schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Jeder wie er will. Soll auch Leute geben, die saufen zacapa zentenario mit cola.



 kommt auf die Menge der Cola an


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Wäre mir persönlich zu süß, auch ohne Cola, bin eher der 
Pure Malt Trinker 
Ich kann aber chester verstehen, so wie die Anderen sicher auch,
nur er muss uns auch verstehen, Angler haben manchmal !! ein Luxus-Problem, können Fisch, sofern selbst gefangen, zu irgendwas verarbeiten, der in Gourmetkreisen mehr als hoch geschätzt wird und dementsprechend teuer bezahlt wird . 
So eben auch Meerforelle in Frikadellen oder auch Lachs, der vor Rügen gefangen wurde.
Ich nehm auch nur die Abschnitte, die Filets sind mir Dann doch zu schade
Das Ras-el-Hanout beziehe ich direkt aus Ägypten, hat privaten Hintergrund und ist eines der wichtigsten Gewürze meiner LAG

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Andal schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Köche geben, die aus Fleisch vom Koberind Burger machen. Schlecht sind die bestimmt auch nicht. Die Burger und die Köche.


 

 Aber beide sind Rindviecher.


----------



## Kay63 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> nee ach was. Der Horni ist nicht trocken. Sein denn, man brät ihn ne halbe Stunde. Selbst Fischbouletten schmecken absolut lecker. Das Problem ist, dass viele Angler zwar den Drill schätzen...sich aber vor dem Filetieren scheuen.
> Gab hier im Forum mal einen guten Bericht dazu (_der Hornhechtfiletierer_)
> Dennoch hier mal ein Tipp von meinen "Vorfahren":
> Da der Hornhecht ein Massenfisch ist, sind Fänge von 20-50 Stück am Tag durchaus möglich.  Das Rippenfleisch kann man getrost vergessen-> zu viel Gräten. Man macht also einen Schnitt entlang der Seitenlinie und einen entlang der Rückenflosse.
> ...


----------



## Andal (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Andal schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Köche geben, die aus Fleisch vom Koberind Burger machen. Schlecht sind die bestimmt auch nicht. Die Burger und die Köche.





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber beide sind Rindviecher.



Warum? Nach der Logik dürfte man Trüffel auch nicht ins Rührei geben, sondern erst ab der Gänsestopleber aufwärts kredenzen. 

BTT... die ganzen Forellen (Meer, See, Bach und auch Puff) wären mir etwas zu gering im Eigenaroma, das vermutlich im Fischpflanzerl gegen die ganzen Gewürze und die Zwiebeln vollends verliert. Aber aus Lachs, mit Chalotten statt Zwiebel, schön zart und saftig gebraten und dann in einem Brioche Semmerl mit selbstgeschlagener Majo und etwas knackigem Salat. So einen De-Luxe-Fishburger kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## captn-ahab (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Kobe ist zu fett....warum sollte mand as für Burger nehmen?

Ein Waguye Kobe hingegen eignet sich sehr gut, kann man fertig bestellen bei otto-gourmet.de


Super Thread übrigens!!!
Da werde ich mich auch mal dran versuchen.


----------



## chester (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Äh... du weißt schon, dass Kobe und Wagyu faktisch das Gleiche sind? Insbesondere wenn zweiteres aus der Tajima-Rasse besteht. 
Ein ausgeprägtes Terroir ist beim Fleisch nicht wirklich bekannt.


----------



## Kotzi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Kobe ist namentlich geschützt und wird erst seit kurzen in 
geringen Mengen exportiert.
Alles was wir sonst kriegen ist Wagyu, meistens aus Australien 
oder US , gibt jedoch auch ein paar Höfe in Deutschland 
die per Embryonentransfer mittlerweile Wagyu anbieten.
Bleibt jedoch Rassetechnisch das gleiche Rindvieh und 
die Qualität unterscheidet sich hauptsächlich durch die Mästung.

Und gerade bei Burgern ist ein fettes Fleisch super lecker,
richtig saftig tropfig.


----------



## chester (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Selbst Wag-yu aus Japan ist nicht zwingend Kobe-Rind. Eher der geringste Teil. Es gab auch in den 90er Exporte der Viecher aus Japan, nicht nur wie in letzter Zeit verstärkt Embryonen etc.

Sofern die Züchter außerhalb Japans ihr Handwerk verstehen gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede, wobei in gewissen Fachkreisen gemunkelt wird, dass es anderswo auf der Welt mittlerweile Wagyu-Qualitäten gibt, die das Maß aller Dinge sein sollen. 

Und wie es halt so ist mit sehr teuren Dingen, es wird immer jemanden geben, der versucht den Profit auf Kosten der Produktionsqualität zu optimieren. Da dürfte es bisweilen auch "schlechte" Wagyu Qualitäten geben.


----------



## Matthias_R (20. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

So, erstmal vielen Dank für die lehrreichen und zuweilen lustigen Beiträge. Dass Kobe-Rind in die Fischbuletten bei mir käme, glaube ich trotzdem nicht.

Also läuft es für mich auf die Anschaffung eines Fleischwolfes hinaus. Meine beste Ehefrau von allen schätzt zwar Barsch, Zander oder Lachs, nicht jedoch Fischgeruch in der Küche. Da ist auch eine kleine Unverträglichkeit im Spiel (auch Hecht oder sauer eingelegter Weißfisch ist unbekömmlich) 
 Bekommt man die Fleischwolfteile in der Spülmaschine wieder geruchsfrei? Und, darf ich hoffen, dass es auch ein eher weniger preisintensives Modell tut?


----------



## Andal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Mein Wolf ist noch so ein gusseisernes Trumm aus Omas Zeiten. Bei Muttern steht eine moderne Küchenmaschine aus Inox. Beide nehmen keinen Fischgeruch an. Wobei ich bei allem was irgendwie schneidet die Spülmaschine meiden würde. Handreinigung ist einfach besser und schonender dafür.


----------



## Kotzi (20. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Für Fisch sind die Preisgünstigen Modelle
tauglich. Hab auch so einen Billigen elektrischen,
das klappt super. Fleisch wird mit billigen
echt zur Tortur, aber Fisch geht gut.
Kommt auch bis auf das Schneidemesser
alles in die Spülmaschine.


----------



## Franky (20. November 2015)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Fleischwölfe und Spülmaschine vertragen sich in der Regel nicht - es sei denn, das Ding ist aus Edelstahl. Alu ist extrem unverträglich mit den Salzen, Zinn korrodiert ebenfalls. Im Zweifel wird bei Rissen in der Zinnschicht das Trägermaterial (Gusseisen) angegriffen und rostet darunter weg.
Davon aber mal ab - ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass mein Fleischwolf nach Fisch riecht. Riechender Fisch kommt mir auch nicht in die Küche!  
Ich habe jenigen:
http://www.amazon.de/Gefu-GF14710-Fleischwolf-Gr-8/dp/B00008WXSM/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1448015374&sr=8-9&keywords=gefu+8
Und manuell bislang immer sauber bekommen. Im Zweifel mit Flaschenbürste und Zahnstocher! :m


----------

